# Izzy has an egg!!!!



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Izzy had her first egg this morning! I went to check on the box just now, and there it was! Ill get some pictures as soon as I can, but it wont be for a bit, cause she doesn't like me peeking when shes in there.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww congrats on the first egg, how exciting


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ya, i thought it was gonna be sooner, but she decided to wait, lol


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have pictures of the egg! Yay! The mark on it is how I'm going to tell the eggs apart (assuming that there's going to be more than one). I'm using different colored markers, with one dot on the egg, and one dot on the calender.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the first egg!  Good Luck!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute little egg


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck!!  I hope you get some healthy babies from your pair.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Congratulations!!! There is going to be a lot of little flappy wings on here soon!!!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

:clap:congratulations on your first egg i wish you the best of luck


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Awwww! What a little tiny eggie!  Good Luck with it!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks! I would have better pictures, but my cell phone is the only camera that I had.

Yesterday I didn't have time to post about it, but Ziggy really scared me. I had gone shopping for about an hour, and when I came back, I went to check on the on the egg, and it wasn't there! Well it looked that way at least. I searched through the shavings once just to see if I missed it, and didn't find it. I looked again, and finally found it, on the other side of the box, about 3/4 of an inch under! I started laughing, because it was funny how much I over reacted. Instead of something bad happening, it just proved to me that they're going to be great parents.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Izzy laid her second egg this morning! yay!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats! Are they first time parents?


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Not exactly. This is going to be their first time with babies, but not their first time with eggs. their previous owner always took away their eggs after a bit.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on egg #2


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanx! Hopefully they will hatch.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

2 eggs  I hope you get some cute little bubs


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, hopefully I will. This evening I found egg three, So I guess I've been a bit off on when she's been laying them.:blush:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Aww, hope all goes well.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, and yes, hopefully everything will go well.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Good Luck with them!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on egg #3 hopefully you get some beautiful babies


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks everybody!

Yesterday evening, egg 4 was laid, and Izzy and Ziggy have been sitting on them almost all the time. I think that they will be great parent to the little bubs. I checked my calendar, and the week that the eggs are due to hatch, I'm going to be VERY busy, so hopefully every thing is going to go OK.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe tiels can tell when we're busy and choose to have eggs hatching at that time! :lol: Cookie's eggs will be coming right in the middle of my exams! 

Congrats on egg #4, i hope you get some beautiful babies!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! I expect they have looked at the calendar so that they have some time on their own when their babies hatch.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

ya, sure seems like it, lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Congratulations on egg #4! :thumbu: *Good Luck!!*


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks everybody. To let all know there are only three eggs now, one of them got cracked. Its probably my fault cause I bumped their cage other than that, everything is going pretty normal, and theres only about a week left until the first is due to hatch


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that one of the eggs got cracked.  Good luck with the others though, one week isn't too much longer to wait!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats too bad that an egg got cracked  Hopefully there are two bubs on the way.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

I haven't been on much this week because I've have tests:wacko:. anyway, a second egg was lost, and I'm so worried that the last two wont be fertile, but I still have a couple of days to wait before i can tell.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The best thing you can do is try not to worry. What's meant to happen will happen.  I've got my fingers crossed that the last two eggs are fertile!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hopefully the last two will be fertile, good luck


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope you get some babies  Good luck


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I was hoping, but now there is only one egg left, and I'm pretty sure its not fertile. If it isnt, when should I take it out?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

are they still sitting on it? I wouldn't take it out till they lose interest in it, sorry to hear its not working out


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would just leave it in there aswell.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Im so sorry you think it may not be fertile but I agree with Laura and Spike leave it in there a bit longer.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that it hasn't worked out well for you this time. Maybe they'll try again in a few months time and you'll have more luck.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

They hadn't been sitting on it for a couple of days, so I took it out yesterday, and when I checked on them this morning there was another egg. Is it bad for her to have a second clutch so soon?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

A second clutch is ok providing she's healthy and bright still. Especially seeing as she hasn't been through the process of raising bubs.  Definitely don't let her go for a third time round though.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

ok, thats good to know. And she has been very healthy, and pretty normal except for the fact that she is EXTREMELY protective of her eggs, but then that is normal for mother birds. Also, I have the feeling that I'll have more luck with the the second clutch than the first:clap:, because when I checked this one over, it actually looked normal, while most of the eggs in the first didn't. unfortunately, i didn't know that then.:blush:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Hope this second clutch works out for you


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Well ive been petty busy lately, which is why i haven't been on, but i checked this morning, and Izzy laid her third egg. While they were out, i also candled the first laid, and it looks like there are some veins!!! Thats probably the last time i'm going to candle though, because i don't want to upset them. So from now on its just watching and waiting.:blink:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ohhh, good luck!  I hope at least one egg is fertile!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Hope you get some bubs  Good luck


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks, i'm really hoping i do too,


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Izzy laid her fourth egg a day or so ago, and im thinking that its her last. so far, thats been a great number of eggs for her.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hopefully that will be it and the wait for babies will be on


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm about to burst right now I'm so happy....:excited: Well, a bit after Izzy came out for a break, Ziggy came out, and i couldn't resist checking the eggs. There are still only four, 
but I'm absolutely sure now, egg 1 and egg 2 are definitely fertile, yay!!!!:thumbu: 
I'm not sure about the others, but at least the two are. I'm so excited!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great news


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

One of the babies is hatching!!! I hadn't heard Izzy or Ziggy all morning, and i was wondering, but when i went by the cage this morning, i heard this tiny cheep cheep noise! I'm so excited!!!:excited::clap:


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

About how long does it usually take for the baby to hatch out of the egg?


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nevermind, the baby is already hatched, and it is so cute!!!!

Ill post pics later, when i have the chance.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

YAY!! congrats!!... will be waiting for pics of the cutie


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awwww, here we go again!! We need photos as soon as mum and dad let you. Congratulations.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the new baby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats!!  They can take up to about 48hrs to hatch, just for future reference.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

The only problem that i have with getting pictures is that its too dark in the box, unless i use a camera with flash. 

Also, when am i allowed to start cuddling/handling the baby?
Some people tell me sooner is better, and some say i should wait for a couple of weeks before starting. what do you guys think? Everybody else is just confusing me.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Bea. I'm glad to know, because theres still one egg left that should hatch.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations on the baby  I would wait until the bub has enought feathers to keep it warm. Iam sure Bea will know the exact time that happens at


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

ok, glad to know. also, does anybody have any name suggestions?
I was considering butterscotch, or maybe caramel, but I would really like some suggestions.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I didn't cuddle Snickers until he looked like:








That was about 2.5 weeks old. I did however hold him for photos before that time. Until they have pin feathers you don't want to hold them for more than about 5 mins cause they can't hold their body heat.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well my breeder was holding them from day one. I myself also got to hold them during the first week in life and there has never been any problems. I have pictures of me holding them when they were soo tiny.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Well my breeder was holding them from day one. I myself also got to hold them during the first week in life and there has never been any problems. I have pictures of me holding them when they were soo tiny.


I held Snickers from day 2, but only very briefly, it wasn't for cuddles it was just so i could check him and take a photo. What i was saying before is that you should wait for the pin feathers to be coming through all over the place before you keep them out for more than 5 mins cause they have more ability to keep themselves warm at that point. Not to mention they seem to enjoy the experience more then too!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, the only reason i asked is cause i was having problems with photos, and it would never be for more than a couple minutes. thanks!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Also, chick two hatched the other day, and I decided I'm going to name the first chick butterscotch, unless I can think up something better.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww how cute, congrats on # 2 hatching


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats on bub number 2!  How are the parents doing?


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Izzy and Ziggy are doing great, eating lots of food and everything. Besides their normal food, I've also been giving them some soft food, and Ziggy really likes it, but Izzy prefers the other, probably because she cant hold it in her foot to eat it, lol.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, i finnally have a picture of the babies, and fortunately it turned out ok.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awwww, look at the little cuties.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww look at those babies  adorable!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What cute little babies


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm absolutely loving all these baby pics. I'm glad my new found addiction will continue to be fed as I watch this family grow up. =)


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations!!

They are so cute!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great picture, they are really cute!!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks, glad you all like it. Unfortunately, i probably wont be able to get anymore pix till the babies are big enough to come out, but i will try to keep the thread updated.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

The babies are so cute! I went camping over the weekend, and a friend was watching my birds for me, but I was worrying about them the whole time, lol. When I got back, i checked on the babies, and I noticed that the older one opened its eyes!:excited: Also, both babies are getting their pin feathers in, and they're adorable! I might put on a couple pictures later.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Gratz. i went camping to. well it only lasted one day but it was nice.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How old are the chicks now???


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

well, the older one is one week and two days, and the other is one week exactly.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow!!  That week flew past!!


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup, sure did.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, I actually have a picture now, but I won't be able to post it till later. From the looks of it, older baby will be a pied like its mum, and the younger one might be a light pied. They both have their eyes open, and they both have an itty bitty crest on top, but neither have opened pin feathers, though it looks like they will in a few days. They are getting so cute, and when I check them every morning, it looks like they grew inches over night, lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww gratz!
What are the parents? not sure you can get pied from your pair, From your siggy you have a Normal grey male and either a Pearl female or cinnamon pearl female?(assuming this is the pair you used) If so the most you would get is normals and the Male babies being spit to pearl and cinnamon if mom is cinnamon. One parent would have to be Pied and one would have to be split to pied to get any visual pied babies. Someone can correct me if i'm wrong here.


Opps, just re read that. Mom is pied eh. Well i believe you would still need the dad to be split for pied. Do you have any pics of the parents?


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I _think_ she's pied, but i don't really know...... If anybody does know could they tell me? Well, here are some pics, not the best, because they were all trying to hide from the camera, and the younger baby succeded, lol. Also, i've thought of a couple different names, either Pearl and Piper, or Rock and Jazz(short for jasmine) 









This is Miss Izzy, who was running from the camera.










This is Ziggy, who only stayed for the picture 'cause there was food.









And these are the babies, with the older one in front, and the younger one hiding in back.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Right now, Izzy & Ziggy are playing tag on the outside of their cage, and Izzy just stopped for a bite of cuttle bone through the bars.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

mom is a pearl. dad is normal. They could be split for stuff but for now cause we don;t know all you will get is normals with males split to pearl. If the male is split to pearl you may just get some pearl babies.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, glad to know. Getting pearls wouldnt be bad though, and i really dont mind what i get.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The babies are sooo big!!  I swear Snickers didn't grow that fast.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What cute bubs  They do look quite big


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Is that bad? I thought that they had been growing pretty fast, but i wasnt sure.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

No its not bad there fine  Bea thought that Snickers was kind of small for his age but he has caught up...lol


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, just wanted to make sure, I've just been so paranoid that somethings going to go wrong


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Also, what do you guys think about the names?


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

They are adorable. How much do they weigh?


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, I only had a chance to weigh the older one, and i don't really have the best scale, but i tried it on two different ones and got the same. The older baby, with a full crop weighs, at 1 week and 5 days, about 75 grams. Is that too much? Or is it because of the full crop?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

A 1-2 week old baby usually weighs between 12-45 grams 2 -3 weeks 45-72 grams it could be because the crop was full or you just have little piggies on your hands


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it is mostly because its crop was full, but they have been growing a lot faster than normal.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

How can you tell for sure if one of the parents is scratching or pulling feathers?

When i took out the babies to check them a little while ago, they had little red scratches on the sides of their bums. after i put them back, Ziggy went back in and i saw him do what looked nudging the babies with his beak, but the babies were squawking and trying to get away. It's making me worried. Anybody????


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Just to confirm, Ziggy is pulling out their feathers. What should i do?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Your going to have to remove him. The sooner the better to be honest or the babies will pick up on this and if they ever breed themself they may pluck there own aswell. mom should be able to take care of them on her own.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree you need to remove him and keep him away from the babies as soon as possible, there is a chance that he could hurt them to the point of killing them and hopefully mom will take over I would watch them very closely to make sure she is taking care of them if not your going to have to start doing it, also I would not let the dad bred again as it could be something he is always going to do some tiels just don't make good parents.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, thats what i thought. Right now, i have him in my spare cage, and he's sitting in his food dish, happy as a lark. I checked the babies after i did that, and i found more sores, probably where feathers were pulled. Do you guys think that putting antibiotic ointment on it would help any? They are peeping so pitifully...


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

By the way, i don't know what I'd do without you guys, I don't think i would have done anything right.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

No need to put anything on them this young. Most i'd put on is aloe and even then you would want to dilute that some. They should be fine now on. Once they get a lot more feathers it will be easy to tell if they are getting pluck cause it will look very raw.

Guess he couldn't care less about his babies lol. I'm surprised he's not frantic to get back.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Actually, Right now he is a little, but not very much. Also, i noticed just now that Izzy's missing some feathers around her ears, enough on one side that i can see her ear, and just a couple on the other side. I'm surprised i didn't see that before, but it's probably better for her too then, because of that.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think it is best that you removed him, and I would just keep an eye on the sores and not put anything on them.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok. Right now i have him in my spare cage, and he doesn't seem to mind too much.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it's good you removed him. I'm having to watch Bailee lately because he preens rough, and sometimes pulls a little feather from Cookie or Bailee. I tell him to be gentle and he comes over for a kiss, but i know that what he's doing now could lead to plucking.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Did Ziggy pluck feathers out before the eggs?


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

No, not that I know of, and i had been watching them pretty closely.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Is it jealousy?

Another question, does this mean that you have to keep them permanently separated?

The poor little bubs.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

I hope not, because they would get pretty lonely, as they have been together almost their whole life. I'm hoping that he will stop after the babies grow up, but if he doesn't i guess i'll just live with it.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Here are new pictures of the chicks! The older one is about 2 1/2 weeks, and the other is two days younger. I still haven't decided what to name them though.









This is the older baby, who, from the looks of it, is going to have regular colored wings, and a pearly tail.









and this is the younger one. its pins have started to open, but not all the way yet.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ohhhh, they've grown so fast!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so big and cute


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, they are, especially compared to snickers. I put a picture of snickers next to a picture of my babies, and they looked huge, lol:rofl:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, they are so cute. It's really good to see all the babies growing up so well.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

They look very content sitting in your hand.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ya, they ussually are, unlees i move to much, lol.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry i haven't posted in a while, but the end of school is always a bit busy. Well, I have more photos, The first is an older one, but the others were today.


















This is the older baby, who has a pearly tail and back; regular wings, except the white is tinted yellow, and an all grey face. Its so cute!









The older baby again, who was trying to taste the camera, lol









This is the younger baby, who is missing some tummy feathers, probably 'cause food gets stuck there so often.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Who has been feeding them? why is there crops so red? Obviously it's the food they are eating. Strawberries perhaps? SO cute.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

There very cute, I was wondering what the red was as well?


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, besides the egg food and veggies and stuff, she has fruity pellets, and she likes the red ones best, lol.:rofl: (she does eat strawberries every once in a while though.)


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Well that explains it :lol:


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes it does hahahaa.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Last night the little baby died, but i don't know why. Should i clean out the box or anything to make sure the other one doesn't get sick?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

On NO!!! I am so sorry  I am not an expert on this but I have read the cleaning box should be cleaned regularly so that bacteria doesn't grow, best time to do it is when the parents are out of the nest box you can block the whole entrance with something like cardboard while you clean it, just make sure you do it quickly and the baby thats out is kept warm until your done. remove all soiled nesting material and scrape the sides of the box, then replace with fresh material.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

I had done that a couple of days before, because it had been getting messy, so its basically clean now, but i want to make sure I don't lose this baby too.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

(the top picture of the last photos i had posted was of them when the box was getting cleaned) . Anything else i can do?:hmm:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would make sure that the box stays clean, clean it when it gets dirty again and mabey gentley wipe the food off the bubs with a warm cloth to clean off the food if necessary. Mabey someone with some more breeding experience will be on soon to help you out more. It is not good for food to stay on the bubs for a long time. And Iam sorry to hear about your little bub  Hope this helps


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear you lost the little bub.  How heartbreaking.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the little one.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

It was hard at first, but it is easier now. Also, i came up with a name for this baby, Linux 
Besides that s/he looks like a gray penguin, my brothers and i are sort of computer geeks, so its kind of a joke for us, lol.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

The baby is out of the box!!!! S/he kind of fell, but was ok just a bit surprised, lol


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Also, Linux took his/her first flight, but i couldn't catch it on camera. later i will put on pictures of Linux inside the cage.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats good that Linux is doing well


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the loss of the baby

but the red crops are confusing me, Mine eat fruit blend fruit, mainly red (i don't know what it is with the red ones), and all my birds skin/ crops are never red, they are the same color as thier skin

have you hand fed any of these? or has the parents been taking care of them on thier own


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

The crop itself wasn't red, it was just food on the crop, but i really dont know why.


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Here are more pix of Linux and Izzy, right after baby came out of the box.









an earlier picture, sitting in my hand peacefully, done trying to eat the camera, lol









Linux first out of the box, looking around like 'what just happened?'(also right before she fell)









(Linux thinking) Yum! feets!









trying to fly out to mum and dad through a 2 centimeter hole,lol:rofl:









after trying to fly through the hole doesn't work, tries chewing; chew, chew, chew,.... 'sighs' this is hard work.....









'Closer look at wing feathers' there are three yellow spots on each of her main flight feathers, cool!









'tail feathers' still a bit short, but really pretty.









'thinks' pictures are tiring..... Mummy, feeeeeeed meee!! :yawn: 









'looks at the camera' What is that thing?!?!?









Proud mum, standing by. (in case of emergency)


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww soo cute!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are both so cute!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

What a total cutie pie!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Adorable


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice photos. And great captions.

Linux is a cutie.


----------

